# Two Stanley 45's



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Had won a bid on a Stanley 45, original dicription was a little vague but it came with a little manual and original box, with a few parts.
Stan 45.jpg
stan 45b.jpg
Anyway received yesterday, this was what was in the box
Stanley 2 45's (Large).jpg
Wow, two planes?
The original plane that I bidden on, has a Sweetheart logo and the other has Stanley, kind of in script form.
Does anyone have a idea on the time frame of these?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice grab. If you do a google search for "Stanley 45 type study" there are type studies out there that will help you date them.


----------



## Tom King (Nov 22, 2013)

Parts come up occasionally, or you may even find what you need to have a second complete one already on ebay. It's nice to have more than one set up for some projects. It looks like you don't need much to have a second complete one.

Some Record irons fit, as do Stanley 55 irons. You can find them individually all the time, or sometimes partial and complete sets come up on ebay.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for the reply's
One is complete and another is just missing the knob assembly part that holds the wooden fence, I believe.
Here is a few more pics of the planes, the winning bid was 53 dollars, so am real happy if was only one plane.


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

That's incredible. I remember looking at 45's a couple years ago on Ebay and they were priced at $300 or more.
Good deal, now let's see some work with them.


----------



## Repliconics (Sep 9, 2013)

Very nice.
The one with the script looks very much like a late type 12.
Made between 1915 and 1920.
The other is a type 13 or later, it's a bit hard to tell from the pictures.

Either way a great buy at the price.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

A couple of neat ole planes acowboy. I don't know anything about them but I do know two for the price of one is a good thing.....and a great surprise eh?


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

asevereid said:


> That's incredible. I remember looking at 45's a couple years ago on Ebay and they were priced at $300 or more.
> Good deal, now let's see some work with them.


yep. One thing you will notice, is the Schwarz effect. Typically when the more popular woodworkers blog or broadcast about different tools or what ever, there is a mad rush for all of the people who have to keep up with the Jones to run out and get whatever they are blogging about. 

Im not picking on Chris Schwarz, or anyother craftsman who has an online following. All the more power to them. I read and enjoy thier blogs as well. I just find it funny at how the vast majority of people are sheep, and just have to have the next best old tool. 

Once the flock has moved on. The prices return to normal. Hell look at the Mitre box craze a few months ago. a Vintage era Stanley box used to be $30 - 40 in good working order. Now there are still a few listed above and around $200. The price is dropping. but it just takes a bit. I suppose there are still a few straglers that have not kept up with the blogs and have yet to jump on the band wagon.


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

I knew that when I purchased my 45, I would end up paying a bit more than I wished, but all in all I am happy with it.
I was able to get the 45 with the 13 pc. cutter assortment, router plane, side rabbet plane, gouge chisel, mint condition rabbeting plane, jointer and jack plane, and something else I can't recall...for $350.
Bit much for me at the time but I enjoy using these tools when I can.


----------

